# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  Slings&Ammo

## eBarbarossa

Hello everyone,
One of my players plays a Master of the North Wind that is mostly close combat oriented. But every now and then he is fond of using his sling to harass flying foes.
But the sling (without building a character around it) is---underwhelming. So I thought about giving him some weapon enchantments and or special ammo to keep things interesting for him.

By now I have found:
Portable Rocks from Dragon Mag 287
Alchemist Fire Bullet in DR #334
Liquid Sunlight in CSco
Rust Cube in CSco
Powdered Silver in CSco
Ferrous Aqua in CSco
and I ruled that he could use the sling to throw Thunderstones at higher distances.

Is there anything else that could be thrown with a sling? Are there any interesting enchantments for it? Not looking for feats or classes as he is already set on his character path.

----------


## Telonius

Does anybody in the party have access to the Shrink Item spell? 




> Objects changed by a shrink item spell can be returned to normal composition and size merely by tossing them onto any solid surface or by a word of command from the original caster.


It does require you to find some boulders. 

(I don't have access to Dragon Magazine - does a portable rock do similar?)

----------


## Inevitability

The Sling of Dire Winds from Weapons of Legacy might offer some inspiration for enchantments, particularly Pebble to Boulder.

----------


## Darg

Tell them to grab warsling proficiency and use skiprocks as ammunition. Not only does it allow it to jump to a second target, it explicitly doesn't work as a sling when using skiprocks (no move action reload) and has 1d8 medium base damage.You can find these in Races of the Wild.

The sling reload as a move action is one of the dumbest things WotC did when updating from 3.0 to 3.5.

----------


## Thurbane

Slings:
Explosive Sling (MIC)Stunshot Sling (MIC)Ricochet Sling (A&EG)Sling of Misdirection (A&EG)Sling of the Dire Wind (WoL)
Ammo:
Blight Stone (MIC)Glitter Stone (MIC)Stench Stone (MIC)Acid Bullet (A&EG)Flame Bullet (A&EG)Priest's Bullet (A&EG)Halfling's Exit (A&EG)Spider's Nest Bullet (A&EG)

----------


## eBarbarossa

Thanks for all the answers, guys! Will look into that to make the sling more relevant.




> Does anybody in the party have access to the Shrink Item spell?


Unfortunately not; we have Cleric, Dragon Shaman, Barbarian and Swashbuckler/Crusader.





> (I don't have access to Dragon Magazine - does a portable rock do similar?)


The enlarge mid-flight and deal 2d8 base damage. But it's 257gp per shot.

----------


## Vizzerdrix

Try the arms and equipment guide. Look up gnome calculus. A big sling made for tossing alchemicals around.

----------


## Kaleph

Isn't there somewhere a splitting enchantment, that duplicates the ammos midflight?

----------


## Darg

> Isn't there somewhere a splitting enchantment, that duplicates the ammos midflight?


Splitting specifically doesn't work with slings or bullets.

----------

